# Craftsman Tools



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

I was walking through Sears Saturday and happened upon a floor model of the 12" laser track miter saw. I'm looking for one so I investigated further. The bottom plate still has not been cut through, so the only wear on it is people touching it for however long. I think it'll last long enough to build our house and then some. I got that for $190, down from $299. 

I was under the impression that sears did the 10% off for getting their credit card. That's not true. I got the saw anyhow. 

Turns out that sears is having a 10% off sale coming March 3-6 on the tools. The sales lady told me to come back March 3-6 sometime and she'd adjust my sales slip down 10%.

Knowing that was the arrangement, I picked up a table saw, skill saw, the miter saw, and a 16gallon shop wet/dr vac.

We're just into the permit stage of building a house and all of these things will be quite useful for that, and then a woodshop in the basement for the next few years. 

If you're up for any tools, I'd keep my eyes on Sears on 3-6 of March.

-Deere


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats always nice to have all them toys i mean tools and the nice thing is when all the work is done you will still have them.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------

